
Palm Pre, Who? Recession, What? Meet The $99 iPhone. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/08/palm-pre-who-recession-what-meet-the-99-iphone/
======
csbrooks
I want one so bad. But isn't the service still like $60 a month? That adds up
in a hurry, plus I'm locked in with Verizon right now.

